# Vanguard engine starter lockup



## francoind (May 24, 2009)

B&S Vanguard Engine model # 303775 Type 0119 01 used in Generac generator. If for some reason engine does not start on first try, the bendix gear on starter hangs in flywheel gear. Both gears look new. In fact I put a new starter on it and it does the same thing. No shims under starter. It will work perfectly with cover off, but this generator is on a motor home and it is a real job to pull it. About half the time when I go to use the generator it will hang up and of course the starter can not turn engine with bendix locked up. Please HELP!!
Frank :4-dontkno


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum :wave:

Here is the parts manual, if that would help any. It does not show any shims either.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/manual_and_more/docdetails.aspx?showpdf=MS9727_LO.pdf

If the starter is brand new I would take it back, if you can.

I assume you replace entire starter.

BG


----------



## francoind (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the parts list. I ordered the starter and hate to return it because there is not anything wrong with the starter. I believe that there is a mis-alignment problem. Of course, I really will not know until it is fixed. thanks again.
Frank
:wave:


----------



## francoind (May 24, 2009)

I took starter to local starter shop and had it checked. Starter checked good, contactor checked good. They told me that this is a common problem with Vanguard engines. Seems that if valve lash is not adjusted properly, engine will build too much compression for starter to turn. They do only starters and do not work on other parts of the engine. Anyone know how to adjust valves on this engine? manual? Specifications? Any help will be appreciated! Thanks Frank ray:


----------

